# Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't posted a food thread in a while, so here it goes!!!

I spatchcocked a chicken and soaked it in teriyaki. Threw it on the egg and dusted it w/ a coffee rub. I got the mini-max going to do some wok stir frying! Fried me up some taters/onions, and some squash/onions. Made me up some sweet peas, and green beans... Everything was good to go!!!:thumbup:I need a NAP now!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice. Made me hungry and I just ate!


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Did you put regular ground coffee on it or is it called a coffee rub for another flavor? Looks really good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

reel jewell said:


> Did you put regular ground coffee on it or is it called a coffee rub for another flavor? Looks really good!


Its from Pepper Palace and it's just called Coffee Rub. Sorta smells like coffee but don't taste like it... Kinda different! I love the smell of coffee but don't drink it so I was skeptical to use it when we 1st got it, but I use it on a ton of stuff now!:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like some fine groceries !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good eats right there!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a fine meal fo'shur!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice how you "spatchcocked" the bird... You've been watching the food network.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Nice how you "spatchcocked" the bird... You've been watching the food network.
> 
> Jim



Nahhhhhh..... http://eggheadforum.com/ all kinds of good stuff on there!:thumbup:


----------

